# 268Rl Maiden Voyage



## GregnPam (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, I forgot what R&R means







...but now that my faded memory has been jogged we will definitely have to make many outings to maintain my sanity









We took our new TT to the mountains, dry camped for 10 days - I thought I had died and gone to heaven! Peace and quiet, no phones/computers/work/or general every day stressors.

It will definitely take a bit to arrange things where they are accessible in this TT, as there is not much storage at the kitchen cooking area (more drawers would be nice).

I must say the threads here on the forum helped us go forward with our eyes wide open and I am sure thwarted some headaches. The Black Tank 101 and generator info as well as just reading other's experiences were great. We will probably drill the holes in the bottom of the heater vents as suggested to warm the underbelly during the cold nights as it did get down to 36deg at night this trip. Thanks again for all the friendly advice!

A chip in the 24valve Cummins definitely gave us all the pulling power we could ask for, this baby follows the truck like a dream and did not give us any problems.

(Can you tell yet that we absolutely LOVE it).

Greg did not get his Elk but went up for one last hurrah yesterday and today.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I love my 268RL, but i would like to access the Toilet without opening the slide, and wish they had put the slide switch near or on the light panel. but still love it and have replaced all the lights with LED's fron china off EBay for less than 30 bucks


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats! Where did you go on your trip? We're also in NM and spent the weekend camping in our new trailer in Taos. Always looking for our next spot.


----------

